# MkV Jetta 2.0T rotors



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all,

looking to replace pads and rotors on my 08 Jetta wolfsburg (2.0T, dsg). Its got nearly 60k on it now and the original pads are starting to go thin and the pedal has a slight vibration/pulsation. 

any who, i was poking around tirerack looking for replacement pads and rotors and only found pads...any suggestions on pad/rotor combo's for mk5 Jetta's? Plan on staying OE, so no big brake kits etc.

thanks.


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

did a little more research...seems like there are 2 different sizes for the fronts...312 mm and a 288 mm...is there an easy way (w/o taking the wheel off) i can find out which one my car has?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

MKV GTI and GLI's use the 312mm fronts....2.5L cars use the 288mm fronts. Check out Autohaus AZ for parts...they carry good OEM quality stuff. ATE, Brembo, Meyle, Zimmerman for rotors and PBR Delux pads (good stopping power, lower dust than OEM). Last time I bought, prices were competitive and shipping free for $50 order...so no worry about how much it costs to ship heavy rotors!...I've bought VW parts from them for almost 10 years and found their service and parts quality to be very good!:thumbup:


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

i have a Jetta wolfsburg 2.0T...its not really a GLI....but its not really a 2.5, its got a 2.0T....

any ideas?


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Check the prices at your dealer on pads/rotors, then compare them to Zimmermann/Pagid combo. 




Pengwin said:


> any who, i was poking around tirerack looking for replacement pads and rotors and only found pads...any suggestions on pad/rotor combo's for mk5 Jetta's? Plan on staying OE, so no big brake kits etc.


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

but if i went with OEM wouldn't i still get the spongy pedal?


----------

